# More on primer bulbs



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

I recently purchased a 726, from what I see most all Toro's have primer bulbs. I for one do not see the real need, maybe I am missing something. I have yet to use it I just follow my usual regime, I always shut the machine down using the fuel valve and never touch the key or kill. When I go to start it up I turn on the fuel wait a few seconds pull the choke and hit the starter button, it starts instantly, has me wondering why they continue to install them. I have a two stroke mini tiller that the bulb split, I had to use the machine so I simply capped the line off and used the choke. That was a couple of years back it still starts and runs fine, yes it does tale maybe one or two more pulls but that is it. I have also eliminated it on my chain saw with no ill effects, I think it is nothing more than something that can go wrong! Would appreciate the feed back from others.

Phil


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

one theory, is that priming the fuel circuit, richens the initial fuel mix, making it easier to start.......
i notice on my weedeater,&some other implements
carb is above tank, maybe some need that pressure to suck gas in ...
i excluded outboards in my own opinions........everyone else's varies


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Primers*

I realize this is an old thread, but I think I can add a little to it. On Tecumseh float type carbs, when you hit the bulb it pressurizes the fuel bowl a little and sprays some extra gas into the intake through some small holes in the side of the intake. Makes starting an engine with the rope start much easier as it catches quicker IMO. It doesn't do anything else on the 4,5,7 & 10 hp Tecumseh motors. 

I would suggest if you unhook it, you plug the nipple on the carb to keep any dirt out just in case.


----------

